# Replacing Timing Belt and water Pump MK2



## aldebaran81 (Aug 9, 2017)

dear all, 
my TT MK2 is now at 130,000km 
there are no screeches or squeals from my timing belt yet.
how long can it last exactly before I am really due for a change? 
Are there any real tell tale signs that the timing belt is almost due for a change?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Seeing as you've not mentioned the age and mileage of your car and If it's never been done, get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check here...

https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam/aud ... r-2008.pdf

...and here...

viewtopic.php?t=267164


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Are there two types of belt?

It's probably my ignorance of terms but there seems to be a distinction between a V-Belt and a Belt:

V-Belt










Ordinary Belt.










and

http://i1171.photobucket.com/albums/r54 ... n/5pdf.jpg


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

GaryG said:


> Are there two types of belt?
> 
> It's probably my ignorance of terms but there seems to be a distinction between a V-Belt and a Belt:


A timing belt (or chain) links your engine's camshaft and crankshaft. The positional relationship between the two cannot vary otherwise your engine's valves would open / close independent of the position of your pistons (very bad / possible engine destruction)

A toothed belt (shown in your first pic) will engage and turn a gear without slipping allowing the camshaft and crankshaft to stay in-sync.

The belt shown in your second picture has longitudinal groves that mate with similar groves on a pulley. A belt like this provides more surface area / increased friction (compared to a 'smooth' belt of the same width) to prevent slipping when used to turn a water pump or AC compressor, but a little slippage between these components will not damage anything if it should occur.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To the OP question:

If your timing belt breaks, your pistons will collide with your intake / exhaust valves causing bent valves / damaged pistons / cylinder wall damage / possible total destruction of your motor.

Considering the materials used to make a belt are not indestructible, auto manufacturers make recommendations on when to change your belt before the risk of failure gets to be too great. 
Ignoring these recommendations is a dangerous gamble.


----------



## aldebaran81 (Aug 9, 2017)

got it guys. best to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

aldebaran81 said:


> got it guys. best to be safe than sorry!


Not just that, as the belt change gives you the opportunity to replace the water pump too, which also wears and can lead to head gasket issues if not working efficiently and circulating coolant around a hot engine.


----------



## aldebaran81 (Aug 9, 2017)

Philx4 said:


> aldebaran81 said:
> 
> 
> > got it guys. best to be safe than sorry!
> ...


thanks for the heads up.
i will be getting the INA timing belt set and the water pump soon
any other parts that I should look out for?


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Always do the waterpump with the timing belt change also check your thermostat is working as if not if i am right should be cheaper doing it at the same time if needed.
If its 4wd get the haldex done to.


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

When the garage has the 'timing belt' covers off, get them to check the hydraulic cam chain tensioner for any slack and overall condition. Obviously, change your auxiliary belt (alternator) at the same time.


----------



## aldebaran81 (Aug 9, 2017)

Philx4 said:


> When the garage has the 'timing belt' covers off, get them to check the hydraulic cam chain tensioner for any slack and overall condition. Obviously, change your auxiliary belt (alternator) at the same time.


you mean alternator belt? it's also within the black plastic cover?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Your alternator belt is external to the timing belt cover.

Your water pump and external belt(s) need to be removed to gain access to your timing belt. Since the parts are 'relatively' cheap and the labor cost to replace with new or re-use is the same, it makes sense to replace them.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I think this tread has statements about which device is driven by which belt, that could be wrong? Which engine and year are we talking about here..?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

aldebaran81 said:


> Are there any real tell tale signs that the timing belt is almost due for a change?


At some stage in the car's life Audi Germany (so that is not Audi UK) says the timing belt must be checked for damaged teeth and or fraying with every service. And the outside of the belt needs to be checked for wear due to faulty pulleys. So I guess those are the signs.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT-driver said:


> aldebaran81 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any real tell tale signs that the timing belt is almost due for a change?
> ...


Hi, The other signs are £££££ signs. :lol: :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

TT-driver said:


> At some stage in the car's life Audi Germany (so that is not Audi UK) says the timing belt must be checked for damaged teeth and or fraying with every service. And the outside of the belt needs to be checked for wear due to faulty pulleys. So I guess those are the signs.


I think you are confusing your belts.

A timing belt is not easily viewed since it requires you to remove the front of your motor to access.
Nobody is going to disconnect their engine mounts, remove alternator brackets, water pump, front engine cover, etc to see if there are signs of fraying at every service...









Example of exposed timing belt on an Audi motor)


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

You "only" have to remove the upper cambelt cover to check for obvious wear to the belt (not that that will guarantee anything though). My 2006 2.0 has the 2-part upper cover, so it can be done relatively quick.
Not sure about other engines, but on the 2.0 you don't have to remove the coolant pump to get to the cambelt as it's not driven by the auxillary belt but rather the cambelt itself. The coolant pump is the shiny toothed pulley in the center of the image.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Just wondering if people felt this was a 'DIY' job??

I'm reasonably competent and have done quite a bit of DIY on cars over the years but I'm not a mechanic lol! I need to get it done and as always would prefer to do it myself.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

nhs99v said:


> Just wondering if people felt this was a 'DIY' job??


It is not a job for the 'casual' mechanic, but if you're comfortable dropping a transmission, replacing a clutch, etc. then you're probably skilled enough to replace a timing belt / chain.

The biggest problem is access. On a conventional forward-facing motor there is usually enough room if you move / remove the radiator to gain a little space. On a transverse-mounted motor things are much tighter. I haven't personally pulled the motor on my TTS, but on other vehicles I've needed a 'cherry picker to lift the engine a bit for access.

Here is a video for a 1.8l motor to give you an idea of what is involved replacing a belt on a transverse-mounted motor


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's a bit of information from when I did mine viewtopic.php?f=19&t=998449


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks guys for the links.

I think I'm going to give it a go - I have a mechanic who I do a website for on standby to call in if needed - but will do plenty of reading and googling first.

So in terms of parts:

- timing belt
- tensioners/pulleys, etc
- water pump
- thermostat (i thought I might as well)
- new engine mount bolts

Am I missing anything or is there anything else worth doing at the same time?

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

nhs99v said:


> Am I missing anything or is there anything else worth doing at the same time?


Possibly new coolant, depending on when it was was last changed..? It doesn't cost a fortune and if it's not new'ish, you'd probably want to replace it...


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Just had a quote from VW Auditec in Chelmsford to do this change (not the thermostat) at a price of £409, using OEM parts.

Is that the going rate?

Seems ok to me at first glance.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

thats about right.. anything between £350-£450 is the going rate


----------

